# Thermoflex Plus onto Polyester jersey



## dditch66 (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a cut logo that I"m heat pressing onto a sports Jersey that is 100% polyester. I'm following the thermoflex instructions and heat pressing to 350F for 20 seconds. I have a teflon sheet on top. I'm new to heat pressing thermoflex. I was expecting the thermoflex to "melt" more into the jersey like other heat pressed Jerseys I've purchased before. Is it the material or maybe I'm not getting it hot enough? Pressure problem or maybe more time?
The first design I did a smaller Logo and did it fore 350F @ 20 seconds 3 times. After cooling, the design was pretty easy to peal right off the Jersey. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

Vinyl doesn't really melt into any garment, it is going to have a heavier hand then screen or direct garment printing.

As far as it peeling off the jersey, as long as the Thermoflex is ok for the material it shouldn;t peel off.
I would check with the manufacturer on what fabrics it works for, you may need to use a different material.

I use Twill USA's Sports film on Polyester and cotton and have no issues of peeling. But they recommend their Sports Grip for Nylon and other applications where peeling occurs.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I checked my supply of ThermoFlex Plus and it states that is is supposed to work on 100% polyester. Now...I've only used it on 100% cotton and 50/50 so I'm anxious to hear what the problem might be as I'm getting ready to use it on some poly totes I just picked up.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

yes, thermoflex works fine on polyesters, general.

BUT

always test it out with a tiny vinyl piece on scrap or on the inside of the shirt. Thats because different polyesters react different to heat, poly is not as consistant as cotton fabrics i find. A good idea to use teflon or protector sheet to avoid direct-press heat from your iron/heat-press with polyesters.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Lucy....


----------



## dditch66 (Nov 16, 2007)

lauerja said:


> Vinyl doesn't really melt into any garment, it is going to have a heavier hand then screen or direct garment printing.
> 
> As far as it peeling off the jersey, as long as the Thermoflex is ok for the material it shouldn;t peel off.
> I would check with the manufacturer on what fabrics it works for, you may need to use a different material.
> ...


Turns out the thermostat on my heat press was out of calibration. Using an industrial thermometer, my heat press was about 30F too cold. I hit the jersey again and it stuck much better. 
I still am looking for a Vinyl that will have a more glossy look to it. That would match the heat press numbers on the rest of the Jersey.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

dditch66 said:


> I still am looking for a Vinyl that will have a more glossy look to it. That would match the heat press numbers on the rest of the Jersey.


for an exact gloss match you woud have a better chance if all was done with the same material type.

you can also try other vinyl brands.

BUT

unless it is really noticed, i would not worrie too much.


:


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I pressed a ThermoFlex Plus design on a polyester tote bag today and found that it didn't want to stick as well as it does to a t-shirt!

There were sections that didn't stick at all the first go-around but did fine after the 2nd hit. It also seemed to need a bit more pressure as well.

So...it works but seems to require a bit more effort.


----------



## dditch66 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help everyone.
I have so far tried the Spectra Cut II, Thermoflex and Twill USA material.
The Spectra Cut II and Thermoflex are "designed" to have a matt finish.
The Twill USA material is the one that had the most gloss like I wanted.
The Twill USA was actually less expensive for an 18" wide 5 yard roll compared to the others. But I guess the others are more expensive because of the designed Matt finish. I just wanted gloss to match the rest of the Jersey that I'm imprinting the design onto.


----------



## mb7387 (Mar 26, 2008)

John,
Have you tried any Thermoflex plus on a dri fit shirt (also 100% polyester)? I tried but it didn't want to stick and ended up leaving a film on the shirt where we had to heat so much. Eventually got it but it looked pretty bad.

Mike


----------



## LogoDaddy (Sep 26, 2007)

I have used Thermo on multiple 100% poly jerseys for baseball including mesh-worked great, no problems-if pressed correctly...you do need heavy pressure-350 for 20 sec. works perfect for me-Thermo does have more of a matte finish, I guess it all depends on what you like-Stahls material that I have seen has a shinier finish, but I have heard people having problems with it falling off-if not pressed correctly.


----------

